# P&S Power Electonics



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm having a hard time finding information on the P&S Power Electronics driver board. It's a generic name so and google searches are no help.

Has anyone purchased and used this? I'm looking to use the DC driver board on a 02' Prius IGBT.


P&S Power Electronics:
https://pandspowerelectronics.ecwid...rol-Driver-Board/p/59121616/category=22093524


EVMustang on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqppqmWUvRWJ0jJH1F_nStg


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

A few of us have used this board. My MG Midget is on his page, and Duncan is using one of Paul’s boards as well. It works very well. Do you have specific questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Paul still participates here. He sent me the last version when I asked.

I would really like to see the website have more of a knowledgebase beyond just the discussion forums.

Unfortunately, the people running the servers seem to be literal teenagers trying to figure out a hosting company on the fly. Even our existing non-forum content has been down for 3 months.

I'd love to document this kind of stuff in the future. Just to give people breakdowns on the various projects in progress and their status, why you'd want to use one versus another, etc.

But to answer your inquiry, the P&S controller is still available and seems to work just fine.


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Matt, there's a billion other web hosting companies. Maybe, someone can compile data on this thing. A website forum would be great place for Paul to get 
feedback for new version too.

jbman, I saw that MG, bad ass dude!!. 

It's good to know ya'll are satisfied.

I got a response from Paul via email and it answered a bunch of questions. I guess I'll pick one up as soon as I can and give it a play.

What kind of IGBTs are you using? I'm going to try one from an '02 Prius.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

RadioChris123 said:


> What kind of IGBTs are you using? I'm going to try one from an '02 Prius.



Honestly, I got all three off of aliexpress for about 100 bucks. You will need three. I don’t recommend that source, but it is super cheap so I figured I’d take the gamble. Part is CM600DY-12NF. 

General assembly instructions here: https://www.instructables.com/id/200kW-AC-Motor-Controller-for-Electric-Car/

I’m running 200 volts at 1000 amps peak, no issues with the controller. It’s nowhere near pegged. The IGBTs you pick will determine the rating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

